# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  'Coronation Street' actor Bill Roache arrested on suspicion of rape  Read more: http:

## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Bill Roache has been arrested on suspicion of rape.

Lancashire Police confirmed today (May 1) that they have arrested an 81-year-old man from Wilmslow.


The alleged incident is said to have involved a 15-year-old girl and to have taken place in 1967.

A Lancashire Police statement read: 'An 81 year old man from Wilmslow in Cheshire has this morning, Wednesday, 1st May 2013, been arrested by Lancashire Constabulary on suspicion of rape.

"The man will be interviewed at a police station in Lancashire during the course of the day."

The statement continued: "The offences are alleged to have been committed in Haslingden between April and July 1967 and to involve a girl aged 15 years.

"We take all allegations of sexual abuse extremely seriously and would encourage people with any information about sexual abuse, or anyone who has been a victim of sexual abuse, to come forward and report their concerns confident in the knowledge they will be investigated appropriately and with sensitivity."

Officers have searched the home of Roache, who plays Ken Barlow on the ITV soap.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Bill Roache will not appear in the soap while investigations continue into a rape allegation made against him.

The 81-year-old, who plays the ITV show's longest-running character Ken Barlow, was arrested on suspicion of rape this morning (May 1).

The alleged incident is said to have involved a 15-year-old girl and to have taken place in 1967.

An ITV spokesperson said that it "would not be appropriate" for the broadcaster to comment on the allegations, but it is understood that Roache will not appear on screen in Coronation Street while investigations are ongoing.

Ken is involved in a storyline airing this week as he has been supporting son Peter (Chris Gascoyne) in his feud with Rob Donovan (Marc Baylis).

Lancashire Police said today: "An 81-year-old man from Wilmslow in Cheshire has this morning, Wednesday, 1st May 2013, been arrested by Lancashire Constabulary on suspicion of rape.

"The man will be interviewed at a police station in Lancashire during the course of the day."

Michael Le Vell, who plays Weatherfield's Kevin Webster, has also been written out of Coronation Street while he awaits trial over child sex charges.

----------


## parkerman

Does this mean he'll be suspended like Michael Le Vell?

Ooops. I should have read your second post!

----------


## Katy

Seriously who is going to be next this is ridiculas!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Long walks for Eccles so  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (01-05-2013), Perdita (01-05-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> Long walks for Eccles so


its Eccles and little Jack I feel for - no appearance fees for either for a while!!!!

----------

lizann (01-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Bill Roache is to be charged with two counts of rape involving a 15-year-old girl in the 1960s, it has been confirmed.

Roache will appear before Preston magistrates on May 14.


Chief Crown Prosecutor for CPS North West Nazir Afzal, explaining that the evidence against the actor had been "carefully considered", said: "We have been reviewing evidence and providing early investigative advice to Lancashire Police since 1 March.

"Having completed our review, we have concluded that there is sufficient evidence and it is in the public interest for Mr Roache to be charged with two offences of rape relating to a girl, aged 15, in 1967."

----------


## lizann

he should be suspended like the actor who plays kevin now

----------


## RSF1985

Saw an interesting article here : http://athousandflowers.net/2013/03/...ly-wanker-003/

Points out the various things he's said and people he associates with which don't paint him in a good light

----------


## parkerman

I see Stuart Hall has just pleaded guilty: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-22379286

----------


## Siobhan

> he should be suspended like the actor who plays kevin now


He has been: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-old-girl.html

----------


## Siobhan

> he should be suspended like the actor who plays kevin now


He has been: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-old-girl.html

----------

lizann (02-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Bill Roach as issued a statement "strenuously" denying allegations that he raped a 15-year-old girl.

The 81-year-old actor, who has played Ken Barlow on Coronation Street since the soap's launch in 1960, was arrested yesterday morning and charged with two counts of rape that evening.

"I am astounded and deeply horrified by the extraordinary events of the last 24 hours," Roache said.

"I strenuously deny the allegations and will now focus my full attention on fighting to preserve my innocence in the challenging times ahead.

"I would like to offer my sincere thanks to all those people who have offered me their support and good wishes at this difficult time."

ITV has confirmed that Roache's scenes in Coronation Street have been dropped from the soap while investigations are ongoing.

It has been claimed that Ken Barlow was to be involved in a "major storyline" in the show that may now be ditched.

Roache will appear at Preston Magistrates' Court on May 14.

----------


## Haley's Chopper

The way Granada has handled the arrest of William Roache is pathetic. Removing his scenes from Fridays episodes is preposterous. As always in these cases it is the viewer who is the real victim. Granada should take into account that it is the actor William Roache who has committed the offence and not the character Ken Barlow. Why should viewers be deprived of the soap's longest running character because of what the actor who plays him has done.Removing Michael Le Vell who plays mechanic Kevin Webster from the soap is equally as ridiculous. Using the excuse that he is visiting his sick father has put tremendous strain on character Tyrone Dobbs. After months of physical abuse from his girlfriend and weeks in prison the last thing Tyrone needs is all that extra work at the garage. Is this the kind of pressure Granada wishes to place on a single father

----------


## parkerman

> Using the excuse that he is visiting his sick father has put tremendous strain on character Tyrone Dobbs. After months of physical abuse from his girlfriend and weeks in prison the last thing Tyrone needs is all that extra work at the garage. Is this the kind of pressure Granada wishes to place on a single father


He's a character. He''s not real!

----------

Siobhan (03-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Using the excuse that he is visiting his sick father has put tremendous strain on character Tyrone Dobbs. After months of physical abuse from his girlfriend and weeks in prison the last thing Tyrone needs is all that extra work at the garage. Is this the kind of pressure Granada wishes to place on a single father


He's a character. He''s not real!

----------


## Haley's Chopper

He's a character. He''s not real! 


This is really insesative considering what he's been through. I suppose the bruises Kirsty inflicted weren't real either???????

----------


## alan45

> He's a character. He''s not real! 
> 
> 
> This is really insesative considering what he's been through. I suppose the bruises Kirsty inflicted weren't real either???????



And do you want to know something else





There's no such thing as Santa Claus

----------

parkerman (03-05-2013), Siobhan (03-05-2013)

----------


## alan45

> He's a character. He''s not real! 
> 
> 
> This is really insesative considering what he's been through. I suppose the bruises Kirsty inflicted weren't real either???????



And do you want to know something else





There's no such thing as Santa Claus

----------


## lizann

> And do you want to know something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as Santa Claus


damn you alan no santa next there will be no tooth fairy i'm devastated who do i send my xmas letter to now

----------


## lizann

> And do you want to know something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as Santa Claus


damn you alan no santa next there will be no tooth fairy i'm devastated who do i send my xmas letter to now

----------


## Perdita

> He's a character. He''s not real! 
> 
> 
> This is really insesative considering what he's been through. I suppose the bruises Kirsty inflicted weren't real either???????


No, they were not, they were fake by using make-up

----------

alan45 (03-05-2013), Glen1 (03-05-2013), parkerman (03-05-2013), Siobhan (03-05-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

> Why should viewers be deprived of the soap's longest running character because of what the actor who plays him has done.Removing Michael Le Vell who plays mechanic Kevin Webster from the soap is equally as ridiculous. r


I really shouldn't but I have to.. How do you suggest Granada remove the actor but leave the character??

----------

Glen1 (03-05-2013), parkerman (03-05-2013), Perdita (03-05-2013), tammyy2j (03-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

This has got to be a wind up...hasn't it?

----------

Glen1 (03-05-2013), Perdita (03-05-2013)

----------


## alan45

> This has got to be a wind up...hasn't it?


Or the return of the multi troll formerly known as N Fan among others.

----------

Glen1 (03-05-2013), Perdita (03-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

That thought went through my mind too ...

----------

alan45 (03-05-2013)

----------


## Glen1

Assuming it is N Fan can we please have Santa reinstated ,no point in being good at Xmas otherwise ?

----------

alan45 (03-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

You are meant to be good at all times, not just at Xmas   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (03-05-2013), Glen1 (03-05-2013), Siobhan (05-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

A waxwork of Bill Roache has been removed by Madame Tussauds following recent claims against the actor.

The waxwork, of his Coronation Street character Ken Barlow, was removed from the Blackpool museum because of "inappropriate behaviour" from visitors, BBC News reports.

The museum have insisted that the removal is "temporary", adding that they "make no judgements on recent events".

A statement said: "Our figures are chosen because we, and our visitors, believe that they have made a significant impact/contribution to the world around them or in their chosen field - good or bad - or they earn their place through visitor demand, as in this case.

"We make no judgements on recent events, which are in any case far from clear, but over recent days we have received a number of comments relating to the continued inclusion of the figure, but even more importantly witnessed some unacceptable behaviour from a very small number of visitors."

It continued: "We have therefore decided to temporarily remove the figure from display, and we will review this decision in the light of future events."

A spokesperson for the ITV soap has yet to comment on Madame Tussauds's decision.

Roache is facing two charges of rape of a girl aged 15 in Lancashire between April and July 1967 and was charged by police earlier this month.

However, the actor said he was "astounded and deeply horrified" by the claims.

"I strenuously deny the allegations and will now focus my full attention on fighting to preserve my innocence in the challenging times ahead," he said in a statement.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Bill Roache has appeared in court facing allegations that he raped a 15-year-old girl in the 1960s.

The 81-year-old, who plays the world's longest-running soap character Ken Barlow, was at Preston Magistrates Court this morning (May 14) for a routine hearing.

Roache spoke only to confirm his name, address and date of birth, Sky News reports.

The actor has been bailed ahead of his next court appearance on Monday, June 10.

Roache was charged with two counts of rape on May 1. He is alleged to have committed the offences between April and July 1967.

In a recent statement, he explained: "I strenuously deny the allegations and will now focus my full attention on fighting to preserve my innocence in the challenging times ahead.

"I would like to offer my sincere thanks to all those people who have offered me their support and good wishes at this difficult time."

Roache will not be appearing in any future episodes of Coronation Street while court proceedings are ongoing.

----------


## parkerman

Latest news: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22806885

Are they going to explain his prolonged absence at some point or are they going to continue to pretend he's still cleaning his teeth upstairs?

----------


## parkerman

%%%%%%%%

----------


## alan45

> Latest news: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22806885
> 
> Are they going to explain his prolonged absence at some point or are they going to continue to pretend he's still cleaning his teeth upstairs?



He is away for a walk with Eccles

----------


## alan45

> Latest news: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22806885
> 
> Are they going to explain his prolonged absence at some point or are they going to continue to pretend he's still cleaning his teeth upstairs?



He is away for a walk with Eccles

----------


## Perdita

has been bailed after being charged with five counts of indecent assault against four girls aged between 11 or 12 and 16.

The actor has his next court hearing at Preston Crown Court on Monday (June 10).

His lawyer Brian Russell made a statement outside of court today in which he maintained his client's innocence.

"Yesterday Mr Roache was interviewed at length in the police station and, as you know, was then charged with five offences of indecent assault," Russell said.

"These allegations arose out of the publicity that was generated when Mr Roache was interviewed on May 1 for the offences of rape.

"So during two lengthy police interviews, Mr Roache has fully cooperated with all the questions that the police have had for him in relation to these matters."

He continued: "Today we expect those cases to be transferred to the crown court, and there will be another appearance of a short nature on Monday.

"We expect that later this year or possibly early next year, a jury will be asked to consider if Mr Roache is guilty or not guilty of those charges.

"Mr Roache looks forward to standing before that jury, where he will vigorously protest his innocence against what he regards as deeply upsetting allegations that have been made against him."


*That is some walk for little Eccles *

----------


## Perdita

Former Emmerdale actor facing police probe over claims he raped 13-year-old boy

Police are investigating an ex-Emmerdale actor over claims he *sexually assaulted a teenage boy.

The star faces allegations that he raped the boy at his home. He is said to have lured the alleged victim there by falsely promising he would get to meet famous people.

Police investigating the Jimmy Savile sex abuse scandal have taken lengthy statements from a man who claims he was attacked when he was 13 years old.

He is said to have told detectives that he was walking to an amateur drama production at the village where he grew up on the day of the alleged rape.

The actor is claimed to have pulled up in his car near the venue, approached the youngster and asked whether he recognised him.

The man said he told the television star he did know who he was.

He claimed the actor then pulled out a Â£5 note and said he would be throwing a party at his house that evening and it would be attended by famous actors and several agents.

The man said he got into the actorâs car and was taken to a house.

There he claims he was taken upstairs, pinned down by three men and assaulted by the actor.

The alleged victim told police he then blacked out, saying he finally came round when he was thrown out of the house naked.

He said that his clothes were thrown out behind him then the door of the house was slammed shut.

According to his account, he then walked home shocked and scared about what he had allegedly just endured.

He claims he has never previously spoken about the incident, which he said took place in the early 1970s, and that he has struggled with relation*ships ever since.

A West Yorkshire Police spokesman confirmed that an investigation was under way. He said: âWe have received an allegation of child sexual *offences from the 1970s.

âEnquiries are on-*going."

Emmerdale, which is set in a fictional Yorkshire Dales village, is the UKâs second longest running TV soap and is shown every week day on ITV1. It regularly attracts an audience of around 10 million viewers.

A source said: âNews of this investigation will send shockwaves through the Emmerdale set.â

Emmerdale is not the first soap to be rocked by sex allegations over the past year.

This week Bill Roache, who has played *Coronation Streetâs Ken Barlow for six decades, was charged with sexually assaulting four girls, the youngest aged 11 or 12.

It came a month after the soap veteran, who played Ken Barlow for six decades, was charged with twice raping a school girl in 1967.

Roache, who has strenuously denied the rape allegations, is one of the best-known actors to be held over child sex allegations in the aftermath of the Savile scandal.

Stuart Hall, the former BBC TV presenter, is due to be sentenced later this month after he admitted indecently assaulting 13 girls in the Sixties, Seventies and Eighties. One was aged just nine when she was mol*ested by the Radio Five Live football commentator and Itâs a Knockout host.

Bill Roacheâs fellow Coronation Street cast member Michael Le Vell, who played mechanic Kevin Webster, has been taken off air after being charged with 19 sexual offences against a child, including rape, indecent assault and sexual *activity. He denies any wrong-doing

Police have been inundated with calls in recent months following revelations about Savileâs depraved behaviour

The net has widened to include several *com*edians, actors, TV presenters, pop stars and other enter*tainers.

It is claimed that many people who were *allegedly abused are finding the courage to come forward because the police are taking a new approach and giving potential victims confidence that their complaints will be treated seriously.

A number of high-profile figures from the entertainment industry have been arrested as part of the investigation, which is now being run in three strands.

These are allegations against Savile, *allegations involving Savile and others, and *allegations involv*ing others.

The dozen arrests so far include those of singer and TV star Rolf Harris, convicted paedophile Gary Glitter, radio DJ Dave Lee Travis and comedian Freddie Starr.

Veteran comedian Jimmy Tarbuck was *arrested at his home in south-west London last month in connection with a historic child sex abuse *allegation.

PR guru Max Clifford was last month charged with 11 indecent assaults allegedly committed between 1966 and 1985. The 70-year-old has vowed to clear his name.

A former Radio 1 DJ, Chris Denning, was moved from his home by police last week after the 72-year-old was the latest to be arrested and bailed.

All those people arrested have denied any wrong-doing.

The Sunday Mirror

----------


## Perdita

Bill Roache has been bailed until September.

The Coronation Street actor appeared at Preston Crown Court today (June 10) to face charges of rape and indecent assault.

Roache must appear before the same court on September 2 and a provisional trial date has been set for January 14.

The actor was charged on May 1 with two counts of rape involving a 15-year-old girl in the 1960s but has "strenuously" denied the allegations.

Earlier this month, he was charged with a further five indecent assaults against four girls aged between 11 or 12 and 16.

At a previous hearing last Friday, Roache maintained his innocence via a statement outside the court given by his lawyer Brian Russell.

"Mr Roache looks forward to standing before that jury, where he will vigorously protest his innocence against what he regards as deeply upsetting allegations that have been made against him."

The 81-year-old will not feature in Coronation Street while the investigation and trial are ongoing.

It is believed that his character Ken Barlow was to be involved in a major storyline before Roache's arrest.

----------


## Perdita

This thread mentions Andrew too and many others that are now being accused. No need to open more and more and it is Andrew Lancel that was on trial, not Frank Foster

----------


## alan45

> This thread mentions Andrew too and many others that are now being accused. No need to open more and more and it is Andrew Lancel that was on trial, not Frank Foster


I didnt need to open another thread as the Frank Foster one was already there. Indeed more than me posted about Andrew Lancel's arrest in that thread :Stick Out Tongue:  :Nono:   Check post 212  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> Latest news: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22806885
> 
> Are they going to explain his prolonged absence at some point or are they going to continue to pretend he's still cleaning his teeth upstairs?


Couldn't agree more. Fair enough to not show the actor while proceedings continue, but they seem to forget the characters exist. Not even a "Don't tell Dad," if I remember correctly when it came out about Tracey and the silk, never mind explaining where Ken's supposed to have gone. Kevin did get a mention though when Sally said she had to update Kevin about how long Stella and co would be in his house.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Bill Roache has pleaded not guilty to charges of rape and indecent assault.

The actor, who plays Ken Barlow in the ITV soap, denied all of the charges in a hearing at Preston Crown Court this morning (September 2).

Roache was charged on May 1 with two counts of rape involving a 15-year-old girl in the 1960s.

On June 6, he was charged with a further five indecent assaults against four girls aged between 11 or 12 and 16, which are also alleged to have taken place in the 1960s.

Speaking in court today, Roache confirmed his name before pleading not guilty to each of the seven charges.

He remains on bail and his four-week trial will begin on January 14.

Roache will not be appearing in Coronation Street while legal proceedings are ongoing. Ken Barlow's on-screen absence has been worked into scripts as the character is currently in Canada.

----------


## GloriaW

I seriously doubt he'll ever return to the show. Well, the trail starts on the 13th of this month anyway.

----------


## Perdita

William Roache has been cleared of one of seven sex abuse allegations.

The Coronation Street actor was cleared after a judge ruled that there is too little evidence for one allegation of sexual assault against him.

The 81-year-old denies the remaining two counts of rape and four of indecent assault.

The jury in his trial at Preston Crown Court were told by the judge to return a not-guilty verdict on the single indecent assault count.

The historical claim was made by a woman who said that she was 14 at the time when Roache made her perform a sexual act on him.

During the trial, it was alleged that the incident occurred in a men's toilet at Granada's studios in Manchester in 1965.

Jurors were shown a letter and signed photograph from Roache after the alleged incident, asking her to write back to him after she returned to school.

Bill Roache court sketch
Â© PA Images / Elizabeth Cook

The same woman also claimed that she was picked up by Roache later that year from the studios in his Rolls-Royce, before the pair had a conversation of a sexual nature.

She stated that she may have been indecently assaulted in his car, but that she had "no actual memory" of the incident.

Justice Holroyde said: "In relation to that episode, the witness was not giving evidence that it did happen, she was giving evidence that she was thinking it did happen and that is not a sufficient evidential basis for the conviction of an offence."

Roache remains on trial in connection with two counts of rape and four counts of indecent assault involving five complainants who were aged 16 and under between 1965 and 1971.

----------


## Perdita

William Roache has been cleared of one of seven sex abuse allegations.

The Coronation Street actor was cleared after a judge ruled that there is too little evidence for one allegation of sexual assault against him.

The 81-year-old denies the remaining two counts of rape and four of indecent assault.

The jury in his trial at Preston Crown Court were told by the judge to return a not-guilty verdict on the single indecent assault count.

The historical claim was made by a woman who said that she was 14 at the time when Roache made her perform a sexual act on him.

During the trial, it was alleged that the incident occurred in a men's toilet at Granada's studios in Manchester in 1965.

Jurors were shown a letter and signed photograph from Roache after the alleged incident, asking her to write back to him after she returned to school.

Bill Roache court sketch
Â© PA Images / Elizabeth Cook

The same woman also claimed that she was picked up by Roache later that year from the studios in his Rolls-Royce, before the pair had a conversation of a sexual nature.

She stated that she may have been indecently assaulted in his car, but that she had "no actual memory" of the incident.

Justice Holroyde said: "In relation to that episode, the witness was not giving evidence that it did happen, she was giving evidence that she was thinking it did happen and that is not a sufficient evidential basis for the conviction of an offence."

Roache remains on trial in connection with two counts of rape and four counts of indecent assault involving five complainants who were aged 16 and under between 1965 and 1971.

----------


## GloriaW

Too little too late? Considering his whole history of sex antics, even recently fellow actor Michelle Keegan in a story before all this broke saying how he grabbed her bum, I'm afraid no matter what he's not going to recover from this and I don't expect him to return to Corrie to be honest.

----------


## Perdita

He has been found Not Guilty on 2 accounts of rape

----------


## GloriaW

[QUOTE=Perdita;802868]He has been found Not Guilty on 2 accounts of rape[/QUOTE)

Just heard it myself. Well, I have my doubts but he's either gotten away with it or was never guiity in the first place. Now, will he be back as Ken soon?

----------


## GloriaW

[QUOTE=Perdita;802868]He has been found Not Guilty on 2 accounts of rape[/QUOTE)

Just heard it myself. Well, I have my doubts but he's either gotten away with it or was never guiity in the first place. Now, will he be back as Ken soon?

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=GloriaW;802870]


> He has been found Not Guilty on 2 accounts of rape[/QUOTE)
> 
> Just heard it myself. Well, I have my doubts but he's either gotten away with it or was never guiity in the first place. Now, will he be back as Ken soon?


You need to be very careful what you say in regard to this matter now.  

Bill Roache has been found NOT GUILTY of all charges. End of.  Speculation is Dangerous and expressing it on a public forum could result in legal action

----------

Glen1 (06-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Bill Roache has been cleared of all sexual abuse charges.

The Coronation Street actor was found not guilty of two rapes and four indecent assaults after a trial at Preston Crown Court.

Five women had claimed that he assaulted them while aged 16 or under between 1965 and 1971. He was also cleared of a fifth indecent assault charge due to lack of evidence.

The 81-year-old denied knowing any of the women, and insisted that he had never been sexually interested in underage girls.

The women had claimed that he had assaulted them in the toilets and dressing rooms at Manchester's Granada Studios, and in his Rolls Royce.

His family are said to have cried with relief after the verdicts were announced by the jury.

Roache is now expected to return to Coronation Street as Ken Barlow, having not appeared on the soap since April 29, 2013.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have confirmed plans to consult with Bill Roache over his return to the soap after he was cleared of sex abuse charges.

The actor was today (February 6) found not guilty of two rapes and four indecent assaults after a trial at Preston Crown Court.

Roache has not appeared on Coronation Street since April 2013 as all scenes featuring his character Ken Barlow were dropped after the 81-year-old's initial arrest.

A Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy today: "We look forward to talking to Bill soon about his return to work."

Roache's exit from the long-running soap was addressed in July last year, when Ken's wife Deirdre revealed that he had flown off to Canada to support his grandson Adam, who had fallen ill.

Anne Kirkbride, who plays Deirdre, was among a number of Roache's Coronation Street colleagues who supported him in court last week, giving evidence in his defence.

His on-screen son Chris Gascoyne (Peter Barlow) and long-serving cast member Helen Worth (Gail McIntyre) also defended him at the trial.

Roache has played the role of Ken since 1960.

----------


## GloriaW

[QUOTE=alan45;802871]


> You need to be very careful what you say in regard to this matter now.  
> 
> Bill Roache has been found NOT GUILTY of all charges. End of.  Speculation is Dangerous and expressing it on a public forum could result in legal action


Baloney.

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=GloriaW;802874]


> Baloney.



http://www.slate.com/articles/techno..._facebook.html

QED

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=GloriaW;802874]


> Baloney.



http://www.slate.com/articles/techno..._facebook.html

QED

----------


## GloriaW

[QUOTE=alan45;802876]


> http://www.slate.com/articles/techno..._facebook.html
> 
> QED


You really are dumber then I thought. Expressing doubts as to a verdict is hardly libel. Get a life.

----------


## GloriaW

[QUOTE=alan45;802876]


> http://www.slate.com/articles/techno..._facebook.html
> 
> QED


You really are dumber then I thought. Expressing doubts as to a verdict is hardly libel. Get a life.

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=GloriaW;802884]


> You really are dumber then I thought. Expressing doubts as to a verdict is hardly libel. Get a life.


[QUOTE=GloriaW;802870]


> He has been found Not Guilty on 2 accounts of rape[/QUOTE)
> 
> Just heard it myself. Well, I have my doubts but he's either gotten away with it or was never guiity in the first place.


.

----------


## GloriaW

[QUOTE=alan45;802895][QUOTE=GloriaW;802884]




> .


That's right, I have doubts. How long do you want to harp on this? People are entitled to have doubts and sorry if that's causing you to hammer on. I was stating that either he did it and got away with it or was entirely innocent. That a jury has acquitted him doesn't erase my personal doubts. 
Go away, you're annoying.

----------


## GloriaW

[QUOTE=alan45;802895][QUOTE=GloriaW;802884]




> .


That's right, I have doubts. How long do you want to harp on this? People are entitled to have doubts and sorry if that's causing you to hammer on. I was stating that either he did it and got away with it or was entirely innocent. That a jury has acquitted him doesn't erase my personal doubts. 
Go away, you're annoying.

----------


## tammyy2j

Eccles will be happy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (06-02-2014), lizann (07-02-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I'd rather Ken didn't return.

----------


## Snagglepus

I'm looking forward to the return of Ken and Kevin on the street.

----------

Perdita (06-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm looking forward to the return of Ken and Kevin on the street.


I'm not.

----------

flappinfanny (06-02-2014), GloriaW (06-02-2014), lizann (07-02-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

He will be able to take Eccles for a walk and help Deirdre eat her stuffed marrow.

----------


## flappinfanny

On a serious note, the cps in the news said there is certain criteria that a case has to pass before it can go to court. The CPS said they respected the jury's verdict, however they also said it was right for the case to come to court. Whether it was, who is to say. It is a tricky one. Although I do not like the women I did find myself agreeing with Christine Hamilton, a friend of Bill Roache. she said the only winners are the lawyers.

However I hope it doesn't stop victims coming forward to report these dreadful crimes.

----------

GloriaW (07-02-2014), Perdita (06-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I'm not.


Me either.  I haven't particularly felt the loss of them during their absence.

----------


## GloriaW

> I'm not.


Me either.  I haven't particularly felt the loss of them during their absence.

----------


## GloriaW

> On a serious note, the cps in the news said there is certain criteria that a case has to pass before it can go to court. The CPS said they respected the jury's verdict, however they also said it was right for the case to come to court. Whether it was, who is to say. It is a tricky one. Although I do not like the women I did find myself agreeing with Christine Hamilton, a friend of Bill Roache. she said the only winners are the lawyers.
> 
> However I hope it doesn't stop victims coming forward to report these dreadful crimes.


That's always a danger and I heard the actress Sherry Hewson talking on a morning show about how upset she's been as she's a friend and supporter of Roache and that it all has to stop.
"this climate we live in is so dreadful."

 i took it to mean that accusatons of sexual abuse should not be as widely reported. That's the last thing that should occur. One of the reasons abusers have gotten away with it for so long was that they felt intimidated to come forward especially if the abuser had been a high profile or powerful person. 

With the Saville revelations the atmosphere changed which is good though of course anything can be used the wrong way.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> On a serious note, the cps in the news said there is certain criteria that a case has to pass before it can go to court. The CPS said they respected the jury's verdict, however they also said it was right for the case to come to court. Whether it was, who is to say. It is a tricky one. Although I do not like the women I did find myself agreeing with Christine Hamilton, a friend of Bill Roache. she said the only winners are the lawyers.
> 
> However I hope it doesn't stop victims coming forward to report these dreadful crimes.


That's always a danger and I heard the actress Sherry Hewson talking on a morning show about how upset she's been as she's a friend and supporter of Roache and that it all has to stop.
"this climate we live in is so dreadful."

 i took it to mean that accusatons of sexual abuse should not be as widely reported. That's the last thing that should occur. One of the reasons abusers have gotten away with it for so long was that they felt intimidated to come forward especially if the abuser had been a high profile or powerful person. 

With the Saville revelations the atmosphere changed which is good though of course anything can be used the wrong way.

----------


## GloriaW

> He will be able to take Eccles for a walk and help Deirdre eat her stuffed marrow.


Dedire will miss being able to smoke all over the place so freely though. :Nono: 

Lord, I can't stand to hear Anne Kirklbride speak anymore. Those vocal chords are so thickened by the smoking.

----------


## Perdita

Lancashire Police have issued a statement after Bill Roache was cleared of historic sex abuse charges today (February 6).

The Coronation Street actor was found not guilty of two counts of rape and four counts of indecent assault after a trial at Preston Crown Court.

Shortly after the verdict, Lancashire Police said that they "entirely respect" the jury's decision and encouraged victims of sexual abuse to report such crimes.

They said: "These very serious allegations were thoroughly and professionally investigated by a team of specialist detectives.

"Lancashire Constabulary worked closely with the Crown Prosecution Service from an early stage, and all the evidence was subjected to careful scrutiny before a decision was taken to charge, in the belief that there was sufficient evidence to justify a realistic prospect of conviction.

"The jury has had an opportunity over the course of the trial to hear and fully consider the evidence presented by both the prosecution and the defence.

"We entirely respect the verdict reached by the jury today; the burden of proof in our system is quite rightly very high and we thank them for considering this matter so carefully."

They added: "The Constabulary remain committed to investigating allegations of this nature, no matter how historic, and would encourage anyone who has been a victim of a sexual offence to come forward safe in the knowledge that they will be treated sensitively and professionally."

Speaking outside court, Roache thanked the jury for their "speedy recovery" and said that he would "like to get back to work".

Roache has not appeared on screen in Coronation Street since April 2013, when all scenes featuring his character Ken Barlow were dropped following his initial arrest.

A Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy today: "We look forward to talking to Bill soon about his return to work."

----------


## lizann

> I'm looking forward to the return of Ken and Kevin on the street.


u fancy ken in his kimono  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Bill Roache will reportedly return to Coronation Street in the summer.

The 81-year-old actor - who plays Ken Barlow in the ITV soap - has not appeared since his arrest over allegations of rape and indecent assault in 2013.

Coronation Street actor William Roache speaks to the media outside Preston Crown Court, as he was today found not guilty by a jury of two counts of raping a 15-year-old girl in east Lancashire in 1967, and four indecent assaults involving four girls aged between 11 or 12 and 16 in the Manchester area in 1965 and 1968.
Â© PA Images

He was cleared of all charges yesterday (February 6), saying outside court: "I need to get back to work."

According to BBC News, Roache is expected to return by the summer, as filming for transmission in April is already underway, with storylines planned until July.

Ken Barlow has not appeared in the soap since April, and is said to have been visiting his grandson Adam in Canada.

A Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We look forward to talking to Bill soon about his return to work."

A jury at Preston Crown Court ruled that Roache was not guilty of two allegations of rape and four of indecent assault.

Five women had claimed that he assaulted them when they were aged 16 or under between 1965 and 1971.

Bill Roache has starred in Coronation Street since its first episode in 1960, and is the longest-running character in any TV soap opera.



*I will be glad to see him return if only to show that a couple can stick together despite numerous problems and Ken and Deirdre are well suited to each other*

----------


## sarah c

Soap star William Roache is to resume filming on Coronation Street, almost five months after being cleared of rape and indecent assault.

from www.bbc.co.uk/news

----------


## sarah c

...

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Haven't missed him at all!  Why are they sacking people and letting this old devil come back?!

----------


## mariba

> Haven't missed him at all!  Why are they sacking people and letting this old devil come back?!


I have missed him-for poor Deirdre's sake!  :Big Grin:  They are so funny together.

----------


## mariba

> Haven't missed him at all!  Why are they sacking people and letting this old devil come back?!


I have missed him-for poor Deirdre's sake!  :Big Grin:  They are so funny together.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He wasn't sacked.  He was suspended while the investigations were carried out. He's been found not guilty and free to resume his life.

----------


## Snagglepus

I'm surprised there is no mention of him in the current storyline with the trouble his son Peter is in.
Then again Gails dad had no contact during her troubles and showed no concern about Nicks accident.

----------


## Perdita

I was thinking that, especially as he should be back soon ...

----------


## Snagglepus

Now there's a good storyline, Gails dad pops his clogs (we'll never see him again anyway) leaving her a little house by the sea and Gail goes to live there.

----------


## Perdita

Gail will never leave Coronation Street, certainly not now with Max and Lily as grandchildren .. and I would not want David to lose his mother as well as his father

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2014)

----------

